# [SOLVED] Pandora's box help



## blue_sky122 (Jul 28, 2007)

I have the puzzle game pandora's box....it was installed on my computer a couple years ago then i deleted it....i recently tried to put it back on and i keep getting the same 16 bit error and then a yellow triangle with a exclamation point inside and it wont open....i have went to other sites and tried the xp fix for it but it doesnt work.....can anyone help? thanks in advance


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Pandora's box help*

have you upgraded to service pack 2.since the time you were running that game.


----------



## blue_sky122 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Pandora's box help*

im not sure but i dont think i have....my computer gets updates all the time and i might have but not really sure.....how could i find out?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Pandora's box help*

if it is set for automatic updates id say you got it.just open system information the second line will say if its service pack 2.


edit:have you tried the  patch for it?


----------



## blue_sky122 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Pandora's box help*

The patch thing worked thanks for ur help =0)


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

your welcome glad it works:wave:


----------

